# AS Amazonia II



## swackett (22 Jul 2008)

Has anyone used Amazonia II substrate that could give me a few hints on how to plant in it ?? 

It's just that the stuff compresses down when I plant meaning its hard to keep the plant stems in after you let go without backfilling which is a little hard in small/quiet dense planted areas.

I've been using it in a new setup now for 3 weeks, I've read it leaches NH4, does anyone know how long it does this as I still seem to have algae growing off the substrate  :? 

(Maybe I have a bad batch of it as people do seem to like it on here.)

Any help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfenrook (22 Jul 2008)

I am pretty sure that it's AS Amazonia that a lot of folks on here like, not the Amazonia II.

The only plant substrate I have is Eco-complete, however regarding the planting I would suggest using tweezers to plant rather than your fingers.  It works in very fine play sand so I am sure it will work in Amazonia II.

Ade


----------



## swackett (22 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Yeah I use tweezers, however as you push the stem in the soil just compresses and when you let go of the plant it just floats up  - It's really annoying


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

Sounds like you might not have the substrate deep enough? how deep is it?


----------



## swackett (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Dan,

about 5cm at the front and 10cm at the back.

Steve


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Jul 2008)

I find planting tweesers help a lot.  The only problems I ever have are with the fact that my Crinums roots have spread so far and bound the AS together.  When I plant in these areas I have to jiggle the AS back to fill the hole and secure the stem.  Not a major problem, but I don't have Amazonia II but the original version.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jul 2008)

I've been using tweezers on my Amazonia, but did find that 5 cm depth was not enough, and 8 cm + depth held my stems much better. But i am an Aqua soil newbie.  

Also i've used Amazonia 1 + 2, there is no visbile difference between them, except for there own unique properties.


----------



## swackett (23 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Going back to my original post, does anyone know how long it will leach for?  Looking at a recent topic by Jonny70 am I right in assuming it will for at least 6 weeks ???   

Cheers


----------

